# So You Think You Can Dance - Season 15



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A little late this year, but better late than never.

"Fox is putting its dancing shoes back on this summer: So You Think You Can Dance will return for Season 15 on Monday, June 4 at 8/7c, the network announced Tuesday.

Cat Deeley will be back as host, along with returning judges Nigel Lythgoe, Mary Murphy and Vanessa Hudgens."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Woot woot!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

See there, the powers that be do listen to my wishes.
I was hoping it would return.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like it starts June 4th.

Interestingly, auditions will only be held in NYC and LA.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Makes sense. I'm sure auditions are costly (flying the cast/crew around, renting locations, etc.) so limiting it to the two major talent cities probably saves money without losing too much opportunity. Also, I know getting there could be a hardship for a lot of struggling artists, but at least LA and NYC should have some cheap flight options...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Makes sense. I'm sure auditions are costly (flying the cast/crew around, renting locations, etc.) so limiting it to the two major talent cities probably saves money without losing too much opportunity. Also, I know getting there could be a hardship for a lot of struggling artists, but at least LA and NYC should have some cheap flight options...


And they are accepting video auditions.

If all that saves Fox money so they can afford to keep the show going, I'm all for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Reminder ... Monday night at 8pm. As if any of us could forget.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Twitch is going to be on the panel of judges, probably for the LA auditions.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol actually I would most definitely forget -- rarely watch TV live anymore -- so I'm very thankful for this thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol actually I would most definitely forget -- rarely watch TV live anymore -- so I'm very thankful for this thread!


I don't watch live TV anymore either. Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc and I pay about 1/3 of what I used to pay for cable. I won't be able to watch until tomorrow, but I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Love, love, loved yesterdays episode.  Highlights for me were the 1st and last dancer.  For some reason, at least one dancer brings me to tears each time.  These people are just so amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Love, love, loved yesterdays episode. Highlights for me were the 1st and last dancer. For some reason, at least one dancer brings me to tears each time. These people are just so amazing.


I'll be watching as soon as Hulu puts it up. I should go check now.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I never really have too much to say about the auditions, but I'm glad SYTYCD is back on my screen!

Btw, do we know if it's the same format as last year? Where a panel of All-Stars pick partners from the final stage of auditions? Because I actually really, really liked that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I never really have too much to say about the auditions, but I'm glad SYTYCD is back on my screen!
> 
> Btw, do we know if it's the same format as last year? Where a panel of All-Stars pick partners from the final stage of auditions? Because I actually really, really liked that.


Here's an interview Robert gave in April. Not a completely definitive answer about the format. Essentially, he said it will be the same but different.






I missed Cat's interview with Marcus, Alan and Magdalena. Are Marcus and Alan both Kiki's brothers?

No choreography round as a save this time. It takes up a lot of time and looks like they are really condensing things. Good. Save money. Keep the show on the air.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Live shows start 8/6.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just one was Kiki's brother, but now I forget which name, lol.

I actually liked choreography round a lot, and I feel like it's gonna make Vegas week less enjoyable if they haven't already weeded out the dancers who aren't versatile enough?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just one was Kiki's brother, but now I forget which name, lol.
> 
> I actually liked choreography round a lot, and I feel like it's gonna make Vegas week less enjoyable if they haven't already weeded out the dancers who aren't versatile enough?


I found it. Marcus is Kiki's brother.

They say they are going to weed out the non-versatile dancers right at the initial audition. Too bad in a way. Benji had to dance for his life. Good thing he danced with Heidi. She got him through.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catch Allison tomorrow

Host of #DisneysFairyTaleWeddings @Allisonholker is sharing how she’s making dreams come true! Find out more tomorrow 10a/9c on @hallmarkchannel.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am already enjoying this season.  But then I always do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am already enjoying this season. But then I always do.


Always!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Loved Hannahlei from last night! 

Missed the last 15-ish minutes due to a very bizarre local FOX glitch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Loved Hannahlei from last night!
> 
> Missed the last 15-ish minutes due to a very bizarre local FOX glitch.


Getting ready to watch it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, no, you didn't miss the last 15 minutes!!! Benji danced with his swing partner. Lots of tricks and not enough swing for me (I'm sounding like Len). She made it to the academy, of course. 

Agree about Hannahlei and the two solo dancers before her. Very, very strong. 

The two guy friends made me think of Antony and Antwaine. Loved those guys. I was always sorry they never made it to the show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Emily Carr (the first dancer) was wonderful! Great technique, even better presence/performance. I would love to see her make it onto the show.

Victoria Neukom (orange grove girl) was gorgeous too, in every way. The choreo depended a bit more on gymnastics-y things than I usually prefer -- oh, haha, Nigel just said the same thing -- but there was at least a nice musicality to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Emily Carr (the first dancer) was wonderful! Great technique, even better presence/performance. I would love to see her make it onto the show.
> 
> Victoria Neukom (orange grove girl) was gorgeous too, in every way. The choreo depended a bit more on gymnastics-y things than I usually prefer -- oh, haha, Nigel just said the same thing -- but there was at least a nice musicality to it.


Yes, I really liked orange grove girl. I was beginning to think FL wouldn't be represented. The Salsa Siblings were good, too. Of course, the twins were adorable but they need more training. Maybe next year?

I can understand why they didn't pass wheel guy on although he was wonderful to watch. His HH was just too weak. But then they passed Baby and I thought she was pretty weak, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought the opening ballroom couple were both fantastic.

I thought the Broadway guy (Kory) was pretty good/endearing and honestly was surprised they didn't let him move on.

Bridget's dark makeup isn't my thing (love the hair, though!) but I was moved to tears by her story about refusing to give up dance, and learning to *want* to be healthy for it. And she was damn good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I thought the opening ballroom couple were both fantastic.
> 
> I thought the Broadway guy (Kory) was pretty good/endearing and honestly was surprised they didn't let him move on.
> 
> Bridget's dark makeup isn't my thing (love the hair, though!) but I was moved to tears by her story about refusing to give up dance, and learning to *want* to be healthy for it. And she was damn good.


Can't wait until the Academy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, that ballroom couple were great. I agree with you about Broadway Boy. This is where the choreography round would have helped.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried to get my 20-month old daughter to watch this episode with me, haha. She kept saying "no" during the judge commentary and the commercials, but she clapped and smiled during most of the solos. Ultimately she made it about 20 min before demanding Elmo, lol.

Don't get me wrong, I'm *glad* that the judges sometimes use their judgment (no pun intended) to save dancers who don't perform the choreography as well as they should, but I do wonder what makes them give the benefit of the doubt to one but not another.

I don't know what's going on with me, I teared up a LOT this episode, whenever anyone got through. (And ESPECIALLY during the exchange between Nigel and Jay at the end.) I guess I'm just so eager for HAPPINESS these days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Your daughter is very discerning.  

I was going to say the same thing about letting some dancers slide. I'm guessing they must have had extraordinary solos or maybe the choreographer/judge said they did much better during rehearsal. 

I agree about Jay. It was so good to see him in his male persona and show that he's not just a gimmick. He was actually very good. Knowing Nigel, that was a very big concession from him. 

For a chilling moment, I thought they were going to let Darius go. He is so amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I absolutely loved what Mandy Moore did. She is definitely not my favorite choreographer, but the whole idea of the group and then the individual styles was great. So much better than that all-nighter they used to pull with different groups doing their own choreo.

So, what's with only ten moving on? I guess this is the part where the ten all-stars get to pick who they will work with. Darius and JayJay seem to be the strongest male dancers. And I love Amy and there's another girl whose name I can't remember.

Shaping up to be an exciting season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember now. It was Chelsea.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought they were unfairly tough on Tessa and Bridget after the contemporary routine --  but I was really happy that they loved Hannahlei and Emily, because I do too. They're definitely my favorites of the Top 10 girls. (I didn't even recognize many of the others...)

I kinda laughed when Mandy Moore called the pony the best move ever. And in general, her teaching/coaching was awesome. ("I'm not mad.") She's tough and direct, but not unkind.

And her routine was AMAZINGGGGGGGGGG.

It also made me notice a few dancers who hadn't stood out to me before (like the ballroom girl in blue -- Magda?).

I'm guessing the 20-to-10 cut is just to save time and make the season shorter?

I couldn't quite tell; did the tapper girl get cut? I really liked her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the top ten unconfirmed.



Spoiler



Hannahlei Cabanilla - 19 - Contemporary - VIDEO
Jensen Arnold 20 - Latin Ballroom -VIDEO
Genessy Castillo - 18 - Contemporary - VIDEO
Evan Debenedetto - 19 - Tap - VIDEO
Magdalena Fialek - 27 - Latin Ballroom - VIDEO
Jay Jay Dixonbey - 20 - Jazz - VIDEO
Darius Hickman - 19 - Contemporary - VIDEO
Chelsea Hough - 24- Jazz - VIDEO
Slavik Pustovoytov - 19 - Hip Hop (Not feat at all in auditions. Pretty sure he's this guy)
Cole Mills - 24 - Latin Ballroom - VIDEO



The season won't be shorter if they only eliminate one each week. I don't think the fans (namely us) would tolerate a five week season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just FYI, the spoiler tags don't work if you receive posts by email. 

If that's the real top 10, then I'm pretty upset about one of the girls who is NOT on the list.

According to a post on reddit, this is the format for the year...?



> So currently they have a top 20: 10 guys & 10 girls.
> 
> Next week will be top 10 girls paired with All-Stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just FYI, the spoiler tags don't work if you receive posts by email.
> 
> If that's the real top 10, then I'm pretty upset about one of the girls who is NOT on the list.
> 
> According to a post on reddit, this is the format for the year...?


Ah, yes. Now I remember about the spoiler tags.

And I'm sure we're missing the same dancer. I couldn't believe it when I read the list. But then, that is unconfirmed although the guy says his source is pretty reliable.

FYI Lyndsey's little sister, 13 yr old Rylee Arnold, is in the lineup for DWTS Juniors.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hannahlei is incredible, and definitely my fave, but her hair is too much in this opening dance. Get it out of your face, girl! (Also, was I supposed to recognize that All-Star with her? Because... I did not.)

I do like Magda a lot too. Her lines are incredible. (Long legs help, haha.) And getting partnered with Robert never hurts.

Meh, I was bored by Dana...

I feel pretty indifferent to Genessee, and I couldn't keep my eyes off Fikshun, so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Oh yay, Brianna (tap girl) did make the top 20!

Bored by Chelsea too...

Happy to see Lex! And I think Stephanie performed really well. She was nowhere on my radar until this point, but it was a good first showing. She seemed very lost in the dance/music, rather than focused on the judges (as I would say Brianna, and the two I was bored by, were).

Bored again. I'm noticing a pattern though. Maybe it's more a product of the ballroom numbers, and not the fault of the dancers so much? But, oof, the polite applause after this routine was tougher than any other reaction I've seen so far... Sydney did look stiff/clunky to me. (But to be fair/clear, she danced it a hundred times better than I could have on my best day, haha. Easy to be an armchair critic, tough to be a great dancer.)

Hah, Emily called it: The challenge of dancing with Fikshun is making anyone want to look at you instead of him. She did all right. It was a little mechanical -- she didn't sink into the vibe as much as I would have liked. But her face definitely performed.

Jensenn is beautiful, and such a strong dancer, but I find that her stereotypical pretty popular cheerleader girl look makes me feel skeptical each time she comes on screen. It's totally unfair of me, but it is what it is. I think this routine with Brandon did a nice job of showing her potential depth.

Side note: Pregnant Cat Deeley is so elegant. I wish I looked like that when pregnant, lol.

SPOILERS for the final 5 girls below:



Spoiler



I honestly cannot believe they picked Genessee and Chelsea over Emily and Stephanie. Mad props to Dana for her happy-for-Chelsea reaction, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched it yet.

I know spoiler tags don't work for you, but I'm putting them in for other people that might join us.



Spoiler



I'm okay with Chelsea but Genessee? No way. I can't believe they picked her over Emily.



Off to watch it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I get it now. Genessee killed it and Emily didn't. Based on tonight, they picked the right girls.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just picked this up from twitter.










Goodness, Allison and Chelsea. With everything they both are doing, I certainly never expected to see either of them this season.

And Chelsea is in a movie on the Hallmark Channel tonight. Allison has been on the Disney wedding show with Twitch.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice. I like all of those female All-Stars!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What a great show! Yes, they picked the right guys.

Loved Darius and Comfort. So glad he made it through. 

Chelsie is fantastic but her problem on DWTS was that she was so good, she really outshone her partners instead of showcasing them. She was surprised on Twitter when so many people remembered her and welcomed her back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Nice. I like all of those female All-Stars!


Jamie is a dancer's dancer. I just never cared for her style. Loren, on the other hand, beat out Kent and she shouldn't have. Monday night, she struggled a bit in a couple of places and that reminded me why Kent should have won instead of her. Wonder where he is now? I know he's made a couple of movies (Teen Beach Movie 1&2) both of which I enjoyed. I'll have to see if I can find him anywhere.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jamie is a dancer's dancer. I just never cared for her style. Loren, on the other hand, beat out Kent and she shouldn't have. Monday night, she struggled a bit in a couple of places and that reminded me why Kent should have won instead of her. Wonder where he is now? I know he's made a couple of movies (Teen Beach Movie 1&2) both of which I enjoyed. I'll have to see if I can find him anywhere.


Looks like Kent is working on a movie/TV career.


----------



## ZanaHart (Nov 22, 2013)

We stopped our cable subscription since SYTYCD and tennis were the only things we used it for. We can get enough tennis online, and we figured out how to get SYTYCD without cable. We put the free Foxnow app on both my iphone and my ipad. We use Roku with our TV. We can connect Foxnow and Roku with a funny little rectangle that shows up in the upper right corner, dang I forget its name right now. We have to watch a week behind time, that doesn't matter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ZanaHart said:


> We stopped our cable subscription since SYTYCD and tennis were the only things we used it for. We can get enough tennis online, and we figured out how to get SYTYCD without cable. We put the free Foxnow app on both my iphone and my ipad. We use Roku with our TV. We can connect Foxnow and Roku with a funny little rectangle that shows up in the upper right corner, dang I forget its name right now. We have to watch a week behind time, that doesn't matter.


I don't have cable either but I do subscribe to Hulu and I can watch it next day.

I agree. As long as you get to see it, it doesn't matter when. It is so worth the wait.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't watch live because I have a toddler, lol.

Also I was sick this week, so I'm extra behind. My thoughts on the top 10 guys episode, though:

- The Cole and Jaime piece was lovely, if a little forgettable?

- Lol I like how the judging panel all coordinated in shades of pink!!

- So happy to see Chelsie again, and Jay Jay actually kept up pretty well! ROFL at Nigel dancing along in his seat.

- But geez, can't the hair people let us see the girls' faces?

- Allison and (dude whose name I don't know) were pretty good, but I don't think I've seen him at all until now?

- COMFORT. One of my all time faves. Justin did pretty well keeping up, and showed a decent amount of swag.

- Chelsie again, looking even more flawless and effortless. Again, don't know this guy though. I feel like that's happening a lot this year, and it's kind of a problem. How could the people editing the audition episodes really not have any clue who might move forward?

- Lauren with brown hair! Almost didn't recognize her. Kyle did well, although again I found the routine itself kind of forgettable.

- Evan danced really nicely, but I agree that he doesn't use his face as well as other dancers.

- The choreo for Jaime and Dustin's piece was probably the most captivating for me out of this whole Top 20-down-to-Top 10 round. I also really liked his personality. I'm not sure his ballroom looks strong enough, still, but...


Spoiler



I'm not happy that they didn't pick him. I thought he looked stronger than Cole and the last poofy-haired guy that they picked.



- By contrast, the choreo for the Lauren and Alan duet was kinda blah/amateur-ish to me... It also focused on Lauren so much more than Alan.


Spoiler



Not surprised he didn't get picked. He was repeatedly kind of hanging on by a thread, it seemed.



- Darius did really well, but man, Comfort is just amazing. Her JOY for dance just radiates in everything she does. The choreo of this was fun too. Very playful without sacrificing swag, and also making good use of the stage space.



Spoiler



Of this bunch, Jay Jay and Darius are my faves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristen, I have to agree on your faves. And Comfort has always been good but the last few seasons she's really been spectacular.

I think it's going to be a good season. I didn't see any obvious cannon fodder.

Just an update on a couple of previous contestants. Dmitry is a pro on DWTS Ukraine. And Zack has sure grown up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Tyce. What an absolutely beautiful piece of choreo for Cole and Hanalei and they danced it beautifully. I could watch that one over and over.

Darius was an absolute delight in the Latin with JayJay a close second.

But Slavic and Genessee are the only pair that knocked it out of the park for both dances. So impressed.

I think it was wrong to make Chelsea do tap. That's a unique dance style that takes years to become proficient and you can't fake it. Evan, of course, was fantastic and Chelsea did her best, but I'm afraid she's on the chopping block. I'm even more afraid that she'll take Evan down with her. I can't see any of the other four boys getting sent home. And I'm with Nigel. I would love to see Evan tap with Gaby. Maybe he'll try to save Evan. 

Or maybe only one person is being eliminated because eliminating two at a time will make for a very short season. When they get down to five, I guess that's when they'll bring in the all-stars. I just don't know.

ETA: Nope, it's one guy and one gal eliminated each week. 

And I forgot to mention, since Val choreographed the cha-cha, that he and Jenna are engaged.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm only halfway through the episode (so I saw the first of each pair's dances) but omg Cole and Hannahlei. I was crying. Partly because it was so good, and partly because my daughter was watching with me, and she's mixed Asian, and I just couldn't stop appreciating that she was getting to see someone who "looks like her" doing something so beautiful on a major stage.

Also, I had no opinion of Cole whatsoever, but he just rocketed to the top of the guys for me with that routine.

I feel a strange disconnect because I didn't think Genessee was that great in the first (hip hop) routine. But everyone else gave them a standing O.

Travis's opening number for the group was cool, and the violin piece for Magda and Darius was a great concept.

Oh, and is it just me, or did Jensen and Jay Jay bobble the ending of their Samba a bit? Not a huge deal after an overall great performance, but I was surprised none of the judges remarked on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm only halfway through the episode (so I saw the first of each pair's dances) but omg Cole and Hannahlei. I was crying. Partly because it was so good, and partly because my daughter was watching with me, and she's mixed Asian, and I just couldn't stop appreciating that she was getting to see someone who "looks like her" doing something so beautiful on a major stage.
> 
> Also, I had no opinion of Cole whatsoever, but he just rocketed to the top of the guys for me with that routine.
> 
> ...


I'll have to rewatch Jensen and JayJay. I didn't notice the bobble. And I liked Jensen's Samba much better than Magda's cha-cha. I think Magda was a little over the top.

I think the thing with Genessee is her enthusiasm. She really throws herself into the hip-hop.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Jensen and Jay Jay were amazing in that jazz. Not sure what Nigel was on about.

Yes, Chelsea got a little lost toward the end of the tap, but she held on from a performance standpoint, and was really elegant throughout. Very glad that Twitch stood up for her.

Slavic and Gennessee were very good in the contemp, yes. But I don't think better than Jay Jay and Jensen or Hannahlei and Cole overall. Interesting that Nigel took a moment to explain why Slavic and Gennessee were picked for the live shows. (Potential for growth.)

Side note: I feel like most years I'm complaining about the costumes and background/lighting clashing, and making it hard for me to see the dancing well, but so far this episode, it has all been very complimentary.

Loved Magda and Darius's cha cha. Magda is always good, but she really comes alive in her ballroom performances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nigel needs to get his chakras adjusted. I agree. Jensen and Jay (too much typing to say JayJay) were wonderful in the jazz. 

Also agree about Chelsea. She did the best in a bad situation. So unfair. Not only that, but the music had nothing to do with the choreography. I understand using a different rhythm, but this was completely out in left field. Nothing complementary about it at all. Notice they didn't all jump on the bandwagon to praise the choreographer. It would have been better with no music at all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we had another very entertaining night again.
I agree with Nigel this time that this might be the best (most even) top 10 yet.  I think there were years when there were one or two incredible talents, but 10 that all could win - not often, if ever.
That being said, I think the two going home was not surprising.
From here it will be even sadder to lose anyone.
But Nigel did say that all 10 will be together on the tour.....and I suspect that all 10 will find gainful employment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well we had another very entertaining night again.
> I agree with Nigel this time that this might be the best (most even) top 10 yet. I think there were years when there were one or two incredible talents, but 10 that all could win - not often, if ever.
> That being said, I think the two going home was not surprising.
> From here it will be even sadder to lose anyone.
> But Nigel did say that all 10 will be together on the tour.....and I suspect that all 10 will find gainful employment.


I have to agree with you and Nigel. Definitely an even playing field. This is going to be a very good season with such talent.

I can't watch it until tonight because I watch it on Hulu. I'm grateful they show it at all.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The group number had a great style, but I totally thought the choreographer was Mark Kanemura, not Luther Brown! Also, I wish the dancers had gotten to stand out individually a bit more. That said, Genessy really shone for me.

Piggybacking off y'all's comments, when the Top 10 came out for their introductions, I realized that I like this year's slate a lot better than I realized. It's a very strong group overall, with good personalities too.

The lighting was painful/distracting during the Bollywood number.

Dunno if I'm just in a mood or what, but I was crying during the Christopher Scott number with Chelsea and Evan. No, he doesn't perform with his face very well, and the overalls didn't help show off Chelsea's incredible dancing, but it still feels like the judges had already decided to tank this partnership, no matter what.

I'm not sure about Stepping as a SYTYCD genre... (My daughter asked to switch to Curious George at this point lol.) But Hannahlei is everything.

For a second there, I thought Jaci Royal was Mandy Moore! Nice piece, well performed.

The jive had some weak moments but was well performed. When the hell did these two (Genessy and Slavik) become darlings for me?! And I loved the vulnerable moment they showed from last week, with Slavik supporting Genessy through her stage "fright" (or overwhelmedness, or whatever it was). <3

The "cool jazz" with Magda and Darius was solid.

The Travis Wall contemporary was so lovely, especially for Chelsea.

The disco was fine? Ditto the African Jazz? Maybe I wasn't playing close enough attention, because I didn't quite get why everyone was all fussed over these two. Admittedly they are not often my favorite genres.

Oh wow, Genessy looked like a Disney princess in that last number.

I'm not at all surprised about who went home, nor terribly disappointed, although I do feel that Chelsea was given the short end of the stick.

I'm worried Magda and Cole will be next to go anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't been able to watch it. Heading for the TV now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kristen, I have to agree on your faves. And Comfort has always been good but the last few seasons she's really been spectacular.
> 
> I think it's going to be a good season. I didn't see any obvious cannon fodder.
> 
> Just an update on a couple of previous contestants. Dmitry is a pro on DWTS Ukraine. And Zack has sure grown up.


Zack is on World of Dance this season. So is Audrey from season 9. And Ruby from season 13 (the next generation season). http://youtu.be/TSlPoELS9FU


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Zack is on World of Dance this season. So is Audrey from season 9. And Ruby from season 13 (the next generation season). http://youtu.be/TSlPoELS9FU


Cool. I'll have to watch. Fik-Shun was also a contestant on the show.

Slavic and Gennessee continue to be my favorite couple but I have to say, Jensen's contemporary was outstanding. And Darius sure got into character with that jazz number.

Not surprised at the elimination.

The group number reminded me of Wade Robson's Rama Lama, Season 2. They might have even used the same costumes.

I'm a big fan of Sean Cheesman but I didn't like the beginning of the African Jazz. But then it got really good and I loved it.

Slavic and Genessee's Broadway had me all choked up, but that might have been because of Ella Fitzgerald.

Bad music choice for the Steppin/Strollin' number but Hannalei was her usual fantastic self.

For once, I thought Doriana did a good job with the disco choreo but I still prefer Tre Armstrong. It seemed like Cole was more into Latin hip swing than Travolta hip swing.

Another excellent night.

Kristan, you may be right about Magda and Cole. Like Nigel said, it's going to be hard every week.

I guess the only role the all-stars played was to dance with the contestants for the final eliminations. I'm going to miss seeing them dance every week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Last week I felt like all the choreo was pretty high-level. This week I felt the opposite. There were a couple great routines, but mostly I felt very underwhelmed...

- Anyone else think Slavik is totally in love with Genessy? Their routine was straightforward but very elegant. And honestly, props to the producers/judges, because I definitely doubted these two when they were chosen, but now they're right behind Hannahlei as my favorites.

- That said, I hated the choreo for Hannahlei's solo. It was too stunt-y, too "strong," if that makes sense. (Lacking in grace, I guess.)

- Oof, the choreo for Darius and Magda's hip hop did not do them any favors, AND they didn't dance it great. Especially not Magda. Darius at least had energy and swag. And then there were the mistakes (i.e., moments out of sync, lifts/tricks almost dropped).

- Travis Wall's Broadway number was good. Hannahlei kinda looked like Belle in that yellow dress.

- Magda's solo was solid, but not enough to save her tonight.

- I LOVED Genessy and Slavik's second number, "House Work" by Ray Leeper. And it was the only one my daughter clapped along to, hehehe. (She only watched the first half of the show, though.)

- Magda and Darius's contemporary was lovely. Not as good as Mia's addiction piece, but reminiscent of it. Again, though, I don't think it's enough to save Magda tonight. (And as a side note, her red nails were distracting.)

- In spite of really enjoying the piece, I thought there was *some* merit to Nigel's comments about the routine being more about concept than dance.

- Jensen's solo just seemed dependent on sex appeal...

- Her "Cookin'" hip hop routine with Jay Jay was super cute and fun, though, and she was awesome in it.

- I felt Cole and Hannahlei's cha cha was just meh, and I don't think the costumes/lighting helped. The whole thing felt too stage-y, so the story and characters didn't come through. And I just didn't get any heat/chemistry between them. It was *just* a dance. (But I guess the judges and I were watching something completely different...? Or they're just trying to save Cole.)

- I LOVED the guys routine! The yellow, the swag, the fun spirit. And omg, Nigel and Vanessa doing that slow creep move, and then Mary and Twitch joining in! <3 <3 <3

- I don't think Slavik is the best dancer this year, but he's probably the most endearing and fun personality.

Absolutely zero surprise at who went home tonight, and I think it was the right choice. Every cut after this is going to be so, so tough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree about Slavik and he and Genessee together are an adorable couple.

Best dancers for me are Darius and Hannalei. 

Last week, the show didn't pop up on Hulu until Wednesday. I'm hoping that's not the new norm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I like Jensen.  But I saw the tassled costume and thought "oh my".  And Hannahlei is number one of all the dancers this season - IMHO.
I was sorry to see Cole go - think he is really good - but he was not going to be the last man standing so it almost doesn't matter when it happens. 
Slavik would be the last "man" standing for me...but I still think Hannahlei is beyond all the others.
It is fun to think of Slavik and Genessy as a couple - they are cute together. 
I did not realize that Genessy is the tallest of the four girls until I saw them standing together with the same costumes on.  I thought Magda was.
Great entertainment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Ray Leeper said it best. Slavik and Genessee are the "cool couple." I absolutely adored the butler routine and Slavic totally threw himself into it.

Geoff, I agree about Slavik being the last man standing because it's America's *Favorite *Dancer. He's definitely a fan favorite.

The problem with Cole is he's dancing with Hannalei and it's hard to see anything but her.

Can't wait for next week. All Stars and Mia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What an absolutely incredible show. I'm going to have to watch it again.

At first I was disappointed when they said the all-stars would have been in the top four of their season. That meant no Comfort, no Allison, no Robert. But then, big surprise, the past all-stars choreographed (except for Allison   ). 

Jenna, Kiki (so happy to see him dance again) and Jensen. What a combination.

Lex and Gennesee. It was Gennesee at her best.

OMG, Hannalei and Marko and unbelievable choreo by Robert. Hannalei and Marko brought tears to my eyes, they were sooooo beautiful together.

Great to see Comfort doing choreography and so good to see JaJa again. But yes, I have to agree with the judges. Slavic was lacking. 

Loved JJs jazz. Just well-done by Mandy Moore who is growing on me. Her work this season is the best she's ever done.

Darius, Travis ... what a powerful piece. Yes there was a powerful message, but Darius' performance gave me chills. 

You'd think JJ and Jensen had been dancing polynesian all their lives. I think I never closed my mouth the whole time.

Not at all pleased with Gennesee and Slavik's salsa. I thought the choreography let them both down.

Wonderful tango and Darahlei did it justice. I don't know how Hannahlei can be so tiny and adorable and so powerful at the same time.

I really liked the boys group dance much better than the girls. The girls' costumes and wigs were distracting. I felt Slavik really stood out in the boys routine after two lackluster performances earlier.

I have to say I was very surprised by the results although I also have to say no matter who went home I would have been unhappy. These are wonderful dancers and with such a short season, we haven't gotten to see enough of them. Nigel asked Fox to give them a Top 20 next season and I hope they listen.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda liked the results (from last weeks voting).  Slavik was off this night.
I think Hanalei is the best, Jensen, then Savik and Genesee.  I could settle for either Hanalei or Jensen winning it.


just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, I kinda liked the results (from last weeks voting). Slavik was off this night.
> I think Hanalei is the best, Jensen, then Savik and Genesee. I could settle for either Hanalei or Jensen winning it.
> 
> just sayin......


Ditto.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't finished watching the episode yet, but I've seen about half, and I spoiled myself for the results so my thoughts are this:

Darius and Jay Jay probably "deserved" to be in the top 4 more than Slavik. They're incredible dancers, and I think Darius in particular just has that It factor when he performs. He gave me an Alvin Ailey vibe during the Travis Wall piece.

That said, yes, this whole Top 6 was phenomenal, so any cut would have been hard to accept.

I really want Hannahlei to win, but I agree that Jensen is more or less on par. 

Genessy is lovely, but the other two girls are just a cut above.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if Darius was picked up by Alvin Ailey or Complexions.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darius was picked up by Alvin Ailey or Complexions.


I really, REALLY hope he is. Or that he gets some other incredible dancing job. Because I finally caught up on the Top 6 and Top 4 episodes today, and man does he shine bright.

_Warning: LONG, haha. Feel free to skip, but I don't have anyone else to talk about SYTYCD with, so all my thoughts are going here anyway!_

TOP 6 EPISODE

- The movements in the opening group number ("Spring" from Mia Michaels) were very unusual but lovely. Evocative of the music and the season. Reminded me of something in Disney's Fantasia. Loved it.

- *And I love this whole top 6. What a great group of dancers.*

- Jenna and Kiki and Jensen! Not a bad routine overall, buuuuut my daughter did ask me to switch to Elmo, so...

- Lex and Genessy! Freaky masks though, and choreography was only fine, for me.

- Slavik and Fikshun! And Jaja and Comfort! I liked it! There was actually a story, in addition to a good groovy feeling.

- Hannahlei, Marko, and Robert! (And a second request for Elmo, haha...) Hannahlei kept my focus over Marko, good for her! It was a solid but not spectacular contemporary.

- *Honestly, it was really smart to have All Stars for both partnering and choreographing. It offers greater fan service, and it also develops and showcases the skills of past contestants to create a larger stable of SYTYCD talent. Really good for the show, and for dance in general.*

- Mandy Moore and Lauren Froderman and Jay Jay! And Bruno Mars! Not all-time memorable but really fun, and I loved the costumes.

- Cat's dress was like a starry night sky!

- Travis and Taylor and Darius! Wooooow bold look. Just the costume itself reminds me of Alvin Ailey. (Daughter said "no no no," and "skip," and "all done." In fairness, I think she's just obsessed with Curious George at the moment and nothing else will do.) Not gonna lie, I was a little worried about what "Old Man Nigel" might say to Darius about this piece, but then he called Darius his favorite dancer his season (!!!!!!!!).

- I don't really have any metric to judge the Polynesian dance by, but I appreciate that Jay Jay mentioned having to take care to do a good job because he's representing someone else's culture. (And he made a similarly "woke" comment about the meaning of the costumes, which Cat disappointingly brushed off with a joke.) With Jensen, I'm not sure what she could do about it, but the moves definitely came off very sexy...

- Genessy and Slavik's cha cha was just okay... Possibly their weakest routine to date? It felt like she was carrying him, and he was kind of just... there.

- "Darahlei" is an adorable couple name, and I would have loved to see them paired up earlier on. The Argentine tangos are never my favorite, though, and I hate her costume. Darius looks so handsome, though, and he has such a strong presence, in spite of his "quiet-ness" on stage. I'm not sure I "believed" their chemistry, but in spite of a couple fumbly hand moments, the dance looked pretty darn good.

- The top 3 guys dance reiterated for me that I think Darius should have gone to the Top 2 or 3, along with Hannahlei and Jensen.

- I wonder what was going through everyone's minds when Slavik was announced as being in the Top 4, because that had to be semi-unexpected (or at least less certain than Hannahlei and Jensen) so everyone was probably counting down the spots, adjusting their own odds?

- The Space Barbie routine (Top 3 girls) was fine but mostly just about the groove/style. Also, for the first time, I think Hannahlei showed a tiny glimpse of weakness.

- When Hannahlei was announced, Genessy looked happy for her, but then afterward crushed for herself. I wonder if the contestants thought it was going to be an even number of guys and girls as usual?

- Darius just seems so mature and elegant. Poised.

TOP 4 EPISODE

- Cat is a sparkly muppet!

- The Neon Hip Hop (Slavik and Genessy) was fun enough. The choreo seemed a little "soft" (simple) though?

- The Plastic Divas routine (Jensen and Hannahlei) was a little hectic but fun.

- The Supermodel Samba (Genessy and Jonathan) gave me a J. Lo vibe at the beginning, hehe. (Ooohh, I had that thought way before I heard Nigel say it!) I'm not sure I saw/got the story, but Genessy danced pretty well.

- OK I like Vanessa, and I get really annoyed by all the hate for her in certain SYTYCD forums (just because, like, what's the point? even if you don't like her, you don't need to rant about it every single week, people) but she has been saying "that's/you're fire" way too much, lol.

- Oh man, these parent videos (especially Genessy's!) are making ME cry!

- Melanie has such a gorgeous, impressive face. Great choreo -- rich storytelling -- but it felt rather subdued for a finale.

- I'm glad Travis assigned the roles in the Broadway Black Swan routine (Jensen and Genessy) the way he did, because I think the obvious parallels would have been opposite (with Jensen as the clear forerunner and Genessy as the underdog). Ironically, though, Jensen's character was more the star of the piece, so maybe it still fell into the real life narrative.

- Slavik's solo was my favorite of the night -- not just fave solo, but possibly fave piece, so I wish it had been longer. It was just so intricate, and different from what we've been seeing on the show lately. (A breath of fresh air.)

- Loved Hannahlei and Fikshun's hip hop. Just so fun and well-performed. Hannahlei was great; Fikshun showed why he won his year, haha.

- YESSSSSSSS Kina Grannis music! And a VERY beautiful dance to go with it. Wonderful job by Mandy Moore, Jensen, and Robert.

- Omg Hannahlei is now dating one of her Academy partners, and they're adorable! Also, I can't help projecting onto her a little bit, and then getting all emotional, because my almost 2-year-old daughter is also very shy (and Asian, haha).

- Hannahlei and Genessy dancing together was fantastic. I liked learning that they've been roommates and friends. That makes me realize/remember: *Every year I wish we could see more of the dancers behind-the-scenes interactions together.*

- Poor Slavik having to do another ballroom routine. That's definitely has been his weakest genre so far. It's cute seeing Jensen help him, though, since this is her home turf. And Slavik was smart, declaring that even if he can't keep up with Jensen's technique (which, haha, yeah no way) he can just put everything into the performance of it and have a good time. That's what he did, and it was definitely a HUGE improvement over last week. I'm glad Mary gave him credit for that. (And how adorable is this choreographer, btw?!) I'm glad Twitch gave Jensen credit too, for being a good/supportive partner to Slavik, and making sure not to just leave him in the dust looking bad.

*I think the winner has to be either Jensen or Hannahlei, and I'd be very happy with either.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

> TOP 4 EPISODE
> 
> - Cat is a sparkly muppet!


A _fuzzy_, sparkly muppet.



> - The Neon Hip Hop (Slavik and Genessy) was fun enough. The choreo seemed a little "soft" (simple) though?


Genessey's braids were distracting. I kept thinking she was Comfort. Well danced, though.



> - The Plastic Divas routine (Jensen and Hannahlei) was a little hectic but fun.


That's the first I ever heard of that style but I liked it. I think I'll pop over to youtube and see what I can find.



> - The Supermodel Samba (Genessy and Jonathan) gave me a J. Lo vibe at the beginning, hehe. (Ooohh, I had that thought way before I heard Nigel say it!) I'm not sure I saw/got the story, but Genessy danced pretty well.


Since Gennessy said she does Salsa all the time at home, she should have no trouble with the Latin moves. I liked the choreo and she was good.



> - Oh man, these parent videos (especially Genessy's!) are making ME cry!


Yeah, me, too. Forewarned is forearmed. I had Kleenex ready so thanks for the heads up. 



> - Melanie has such a gorgeous, impressive face. Great choreo -- rich storytelling -- but it felt rather subdued for a finale.


Melanie is a wonderful, wonderful dancer. So seamless. Remember her and Marko and the Statue dance by Travis? Outstanding. The choreo this time didn't do her justice. Still, very emotional and good for Slavik.



> - I'm glad Travis assigned the roles in the Broadway Black Swan routine (Jensen and Genessy) the way he did, because I think the obvious parallels would have been opposite (with Jensen as the clear forerunner and Genessy as the underdog). Ironically, though, Jensen's character was more the star of the piece, so maybe it still fell into the real life narrative.


It's hard to outshine Jensen. Did you know their little sister is on DWTS Junior this fall? There will be a regular season on Mondays and the Junior season on Sundays.



> - Slavik's solo was my favorite of the night -- not just fave solo, but possibly fave piece, so I wish it had been longer. It was just so intricate, and different from what we've been seeing on the show lately. (A breath of fresh air.)


Yes I have to agree.



> - Loved Hannahlei and Fikshun's hip hop. Just so fun and well-performed. Hannahlei was great; Fikshun showed why he won his year, haha.


I agree with Mary. It's hard to take your eyes of FikShun but Hannalei kept drawing me away.



> - YESSSSSSSS Kina Grannis music! And a VERY beautiful dance to go with it. Wonderful job by Mandy Moore, Jensen, and Robert.


The music was fabulous, Robert was as strong as I've ever seen him and Jensen was beautifully soft and feminine. Yes, Mandy came through with that one.



> - Omg Hannahlei is now dating one of her Academy partners, and they're adorable! Also, I can't help projecting onto her a little bit, and then getting all emotional, because my almost 2-year-old daughter is also very shy (and Asian, haha).


They are an adorable couple.



> - Hannahlei and Genessy dancing together was fantastic. I liked learning that they've been roommates and friends. That makes me realize/remember: *Every year I wish we could see more of the dancers behind-the-scenes interactions together.*


As strong as Hannalei is, her stature works against her when she dances with the girls. She end up looking like the weaker of the pair and that's just not so, of course. When she dances with the guys, it's a different story since the man is there to showcase the woman.

I wished we could have seen more of the dancers dancing. This season was way too short. Boo on Fox.



> - Poor Slavik having to do another ballroom routine. That's definitely has been his weakest genre so far. It's cute seeing Jensen help him, though, since this is her home turf. And Slavik was smart, declaring that even if he can't keep up with Jensen's technique (which, haha, yeah no way) he can just put everything into the performance of it and have a good time. That's what he did, and it was definitely a HUGE improvement over last week. I'm glad Mary gave him credit for that. (And how adorable is this choreographer, btw?!) I'm glad Twitch gave Jensen credit too, for being a good/supportive partner to Slavik, and making sure not to just leave him in the dust looking bad.


Maybe Slavik was lacking technically, but he did a good job keeping up with Jensen. She's another one it's hard to take your eyes off of, but she stepped down and he stepped up and they worked well together.



> *I think the winner has to be either Jensen or Hannahlei, and I'd be very happy with either.*


Honestly, I wouldn't count anyone out. It's America's *favorite *dancer and Slavik has proved himself to be very popular. I get really aggravated at Nigel when he pushes the voters in the direction he wants them to go. He's all for Hannalei and against Slavik.

It's been a great, although too short, season and I just can't root for any one of the four to win. If I had to vote, I'm not sure which one I'd go for.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to my daughter being a real handful tonight, I missed the entire show except the announcement of the winner. But I'm happy with the result. 

I'll catch up on the performances via DVR, probably on Wed.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah just what I expected (wanted).  
Good show.  Very good entertainment this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent show and no surprise at the end (mainly because I peeked).

My only disappointment was that nobody chose Robert and Jensen's piece. That was so beautiful. But I can watch it on youtube.

Love Evan and Lex's Nicolas Bros tap. Sooooo good. And loved they did Mandy Moore's group piece from the Academy. So many excellent routines.

Cat did say at the end, "See you next year."

This season was way too short. The line-up wasn't cluttered with cannon fodder, but we didn't get to see enough of the top dancers.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The opening number was great. Had a very All-American vibe, which I guess is in keeping with the Macy's brand. (And you know what? I don't care if it was corporate-sponsored. Whatever SYYTCD needs to keep running!) Great job by Mandy Moore, and congrats to her on the Emmy win (for a different piece, obvs)!

Also, I got teary seeing Darius on stage again. He's really something special.

Was the tap with Lex and Evan new? I don't remember it, but that might just mean I have a bad memory, lol. Man, Lex is such a joy to watch.

There wasn't a ton of it, but I loved the backstage footage of the Top 10 from throughout the season.

Genessy and Slavik's "House Work" routine was "looser" this time, but more jolly, because Genessy couldn't stop smiling. It's always fun to see the dancers enjoying themselves.

I had never heard of the group Now United before this, but they're kind of a cute group and nice concept. Who knows, the first time I ever heard of Lady Gaga was on a SYTYCD show, and her performance (just her voice and a piano) was so amazing that I still remember watching it and being transfixed.

They put Twitch in the yellow jacket "juice" routine!!! AND NIGEL!!!!!! OMMMMMGGGGGGGG HAHAHAHHAHAHAH I LOVE IT.

OMMMMMGGG footage from Twitch's audition!!!!! That was the year I started watching this show, and it was largely for him, Joshua, and Katee. But damn, in looking over the list of contestants that year, I think it was still the best / my all-time fave: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_So_You_Think_You_Can_Dance_finalists_(U.S._season_4)

(Also, major bummer: S4 winner Joshua seems to have some anger issues... How very sad.)

"Acceptance is the greatest achievement that mankind can hope to ascend to." Powerful words from Nigel. <3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Where did you hear that about Joshua? Was there something on the show? I know he dropped out of mentoring one of the juniors, but was happily (for me) replaced by Marko. Doing a little research, I can see why he dropped out of the show. Whew!!

https://deadline.com/2017/08/joshua-allen-so-you-think-you-can-dance-winner-domestic-violence-conviction-fox-1202142280/

Yes, the Lex and Evan routine was new. Nigel said they wanted to give Evan a chance to show his stuff so they had a special routine choreo'd for him and Lex based on the Nicholas Brothers. Fantastic!!!

Darius is someone to definitely keep an eye on. Not only while he's dancing but to see what he does in the future.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah that's basically what I saw too. (His domestic violence issues.) Just while browsing Wikipedia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Due to problems with the TOS of the new owners of KB, I (and many others) are leaving.

I will miss you all and out discussions but you can find me here.

http://writersanctum.com/index.php


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no! 

TBH, I probably won't "nuke" my account here, but I probably won't participate moving forward either, because this was the only thread I was active on. 

I'd love to follow you to Writers Sanctum, Gertie, but I really, really, really, really, REALLY don't want to sign up for another site...

So that leaves me with reddit. I just discovered they have a subreddit for SYTYCD, and while it won't be the same as chatting with you guys, I guess it'll have to do.

</3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh no!
> 
> TBH, I probably won't "nuke" my account here, but I probably won't participate moving forward either, because this was the only thread I was active on.
> 
> ...


Understood. It's been a pleasure.


----------

